# The Bag Method (video)



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Please feel free to share your experiences with this method, if any. I see a few people in FB groups talk about it, but I need to know a bit more. I just don't have the energy to keep washing, or money to keep buying cups lol. I searched and found nothing here on DB...

http://youtu.be/NsZvB1yrjPw

Also I use my iPad so I can't embed videos sorry!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/119562-jps-ff-culture-idea.html


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

talk to Rich(Woodsman) he uses the bags in his cultures seem to work great


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is awesome! Thanks! I'm doing this from now on. Washing cups is so disgusting and they still kind of stink anyway.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

scooter7728 said:


> talk to Rich(Woodsman) he uses the bags in his cultures seem to work great


I don't know if this is Matt, but I was at his house this month, and seen all of his cups and got with the program.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

This method looks brilliant. I am curious to see if production is the same. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I came up with this idea a couple years ago, although I have heard others were doing it before me (?). 

It has improved my cleaning process exponentially. As for production, I have not noticed any difference. I've been using it ever since and would never go back to washing nasty cups... brown lids are quite enough.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Highlights:

"I'm tired of cleaning these d*** cups!"

"Hopefully a beautiful woman made this method up so I can kiss her when I see her."


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't mind cleaning the cups. Only takes a minute


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, if you don't mind, then this method is not for you. No need to add the extra steps and cost.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

JPccusa said:


> I came up with this idea a couple years ago, although I have heard others were doing it before me (?).
> 
> It has improved my cleaning process exponentially. As for production, I have not noticed any difference. I've been using it ever since and would never go back to washing nasty cups... brown lids are quite enough.


Have you had any issues or improvements since that time? Still slit the corners of the cups for instance?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I am doing all the same as the last update on that thread. 
I no longer use rubber bands to secure the plastic opening to the cup since it is not really necessary. 
I still pass the corner of the bags through slits on the bottom sides of the cup, then twist those tips and secure them with tape.
That's about it. All the rest is just the same as making regular cultures.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

I use JP's bag method and it works GREAT! I don't pull the bags through slits on the bottom...it's not necessary if you use wide tape to fasten the bags to the bottoms of the cups. You will never have to buy cups (or lids) again using this brilliant idea. And FF production does not change.

Thank you JP


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention. I use 7" x 9" bags that are purchased from eBay. They fit perfectly and create very few wrinkles for FF to get caught.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

I line my cups with 1 gallon bread bags I buy from Tops market. 75 bags per box cost about 4$. I personally think the production is a little better. Clean up is a breeze. I make 30-45 cultures a week and my time is cut in half. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Im going to put tape in the next batch. And if that doesnt work i will try the slits. The media has already moldeded to the cup so i don't want to bother it.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

B-Nice...also push the excelsior down into the media so it doesn't fall out when tapping the container while feeding. I use the real wide tape that comes on a roll and used in a dispenser. It's about 3 or 4 inches wide. Works great and you'll never have to buy another container.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's a Revised video...

Bag Method Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Kas said:


> B-Nice...also push the excelsior down into the media so it doesn't fall out when tapping the container while feeding. I use the real wide tape that comes on a roll and used in a dispenser. It's about 3 or 4 inches wide. Works great and you'll never have to buy another container.


I don't use excelsior


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm just starting to get in to darts so I'm definitely going to do it this way thanks bro


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

JPccusa said:


> I am doing all the same as the last update on that thread.
> I no longer use rubber bands to secure the plastic opening to the cup since it is not really necessary.
> I still pass the corner of the bags through slits on the bottom sides of the cup, then twist those tips and secure them with tape.


JP has changed the way I make cultures for over a year. It's ridiculously easy, so props to you.
Just a tip if you don't want to use tape: I do the same where I twist the bag after pulling the corner through the slots, but instead of folding under and taping, I fold them up on the sides of the cup and use a rubber band. It works great and is super easy. It also makes less of a mess if the bag leaks. 

I also spray the lid with mite spray while the culture cools and it seems to make them easier to clean as well.


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

This way just seems more complicated. Not that it is a bad idea, but cutting holes in bottom of lids and taping then putting a rubber band on top. 

The old freeze then plop out method works like a charm. A little bit of scrubbing takes a minute perhaps and your done. 

Whatever works though. I like to get a little dirty I guess.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

I now use mason jars, but the bag method works very well with the jars as well! Also, the tape at the bottom has saved such a huge headache when feeding out from the bag in jars for me! Thanks for making the video B...

-Drew


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

hey packer43064. before I went to the bag method I would fill the expired cultures about 3/4 with tap water, then microwave for 60sec. and the glob rinsed out nicely and the gunk on the lids rinsed of nicely. Of course the first time the wife caught me I had to find a garage sale microwave to do it with.
But I had never thought about the freezer. I bet it makes handling the chunk easier. but the I would have to buy a freezer because bugs aren't allowed near kitchens,food,pantries,freezers,......on...and..on...and...lol


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

I now the feeling lol


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

this method is awesome! I love my frog kids but despise dealing with their food! I really dislike cricket care for my retf but cleaning ff cultures is even more gross. Thanks so much for solving that for me!


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

Love it. I buy them for 5 cents apiece at a health food store and it makes for quick change and no mess. Yes, it is a measured negative impact on the environment, but so is keeping frogs, burning lights, buying distilled water, etc.........


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/B7wFNaADM5Y

Bag method 2.5


----------

